# will dwarf gouramis eat shrimp?



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

They may not bother the adults, but will most definitely eat the tiny young... My Fancy Guppies in the family community tank actively hunt the babies with the Neon Tetras. The tank is well planted with small caves etc. so some always survive though and maintain the population. Regardless they sure make the tank more interesting and gives me a place to put culled shrimp.

I started this tank before I decided to actually breed shrimp and although I wouldn't recommend shrimp with fish if you want to observe them at their best, they will survive and breed with fish present and the fish will enjoy the snack every now and then..... RCS or Yellows breed so darn fast that the hunters cant keep up :icon_cool 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I believe dwarf gouramis will harass adult shrimp, possibly to death.


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks for the info. i might test it with try a few cheap ghost shrimp before i add any expensive shrimp. if i'm lucky the male and female will be too busy chasing each other around to notice what's happening on the substrate. if i'm not lucky the worst that will happen is they will get some dietary enrichment. :hihi:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

YES - I have both, and had to separate them.
those 4cm long gouramis are persistent hunters.


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

hmmm, maybe this is just the excuse i need to start a new, shrimp only tank...


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

You know it.


----------

